# k 27 wheels



## dalem9 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi here is a picture of the wheels I casted for my K 27 by Kozo . It was a lot of work ,I finely got them all done . A wonderful expeirence.by the way . Thanks Dale


----------



## Sshire (Jan 29, 2014)

The wheels look great! I'd be interested in the order of operations, etc that you used in machining them. I'm about to machine my first cast flywheel and it would be a big help.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stan I used a carbide cutter to remove the outer skin and then a high speed steel bit to finish . The outer skin has sand in it sometimes . I also used a sand blaster to pre clean the sand off as much as I could .Good Luck . Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 29, 2014)

Stan Here is a picture before turning . Dale


----------



## Swifty (Jan 29, 2014)

Those wheels look great, a very nice job of casting.

Paul.


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful wheels.
Thanks for posting.
Ernie


----------



## Sshire (Jan 29, 2014)

Dale
Thanks for the tips. I'll have a go tomorrow.


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys ! Here are some more pictures of my engine . I am up to date on my parts ,except for painting . Thanks Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some more Thanks Dale


----------



## Ed (Mar 22, 2014)

Dale very nice work.. Ed


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful work, Dale.

Todd


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 22, 2014)

Dale,
I echo everyone else's remarks, and then some, this is some of the best model engineering work I've seen lately, but, (and here it comes, if you haven't heard it already) as beautiful as those wheels are, if this is to be a working locomotive as opposed to a glass case model (which it qualifies for so far) sooner or later it's going to need steel tires.  The question would be when to do that; now, when it's relatively simple and quick, or later, when it's not.  I also recognize you may have taken this into consideration already and what you've done suits your needs.  The casting work is indeed beautiful.

PS - If you would take the time, a description of your pattern making and casting process would be very interesting.


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Harry  I have made plans to put iron tires on when needed . May even get to it before it is all done . Thanks for the nice comments  all Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Guys here are some more getting close to finished for this set of plans . Thanks Dale


----------



## kvom (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks as if you are busting butt there.  Very nice work.

Get some scale hex bolts eventually to replace the socket heads.


----------



## dnalot (Mar 29, 2014)

Now that is looking great. I can't wait to see more so get busy. 

As a boss I learned to say things like that. Much more effective than "less talk more work" 

I also like the bottom up approach to construction. 

A fan - Mark T


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 29, 2014)

Wooooow. Those are some nice looking parts!! Were the frame pieces cut out with a water jet?

 John


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Kvom Yes I am planing to change Most of the bolts to hex heads . I think it will look better . Thanks For looking in Guys .  No water jet all by hand on my mill then filed and sanded . And yes Mark in my younger days as a boss it can really help the way you say things . Dale


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you sure hex head is correct? Early engines had square nuts. I dont know exactly when the shift from square to hex occurred, or the vintage of this engine, but I would check it out before converting to hex.


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 29, 2014)

What!?  No Water jet!?  That can't be true!  Everyone knows you can't build anything of any consequence without Cad, laser and waterjet cutting, 3-D prototyping, a CNC Bridgeport mill, and quick-change carbide tooling.  It just simply can't be done . . . or can it?


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 30, 2014)

Harry THANKS You make it all worth doing . Nice to hear encouraging comments from every one . Thanks Dale


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Mar 31, 2014)

Amazing work, Dale.  You're just about all set for the next issue.  I'm looking forward to seeing how he attacks the spring rigging.

What sort of paint are you using?

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 31, 2014)

Todd I am using power coat . A lot of work but looks good , don't know how it will hold up . Thanks Dale


----------



## kvom (Mar 31, 2014)

Powder coat is tough, but you can't fix scratches like with spray paint.


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Guys Her are the spring for my K 27 .This is really going to look great .Thank for looking in . Dale


----------



## Ed (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice job Dale.I started on the Tom Thumb. Never be as good as your work. You make show pieces. Have a good day. Ed


----------



## dalem9 (May 7, 2014)

Here Is a picture of the spring holder . I am useing # 12 copper wire to hold and them will use for the rivets . These took hours to make . But finally got them done . I am not going to drill the center hole until I can put it all together and make sure everything lines up . Thanks Dale


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 7, 2014)

Lookin' great, Dale!  Lot's of fiddly bits in this issue. 

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Guys Here are some more parts . Almost done with this set of parts . Thanks Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are the pictures of the springs they are done.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful, Dale! You really do some nice work. 

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Todd I really do appreciate the nice comments . How is your A3 coming alone .


----------



## tomfilery (Sep 17, 2014)

Dale,

 I echo the expressions of admiration already added to your posts - truly beautiful work!

 Are the springs (in your last picture posting) machined from solid, or made up of individual cut strips?

 Regards Tom


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tom they are cut in strips .A lot of work ! Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Dale,

Progress on the A3 has slowed while I collect the funds for another material purchase.

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 17, 2014)

Here are some more pictures of what I have done .


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well all I have left is to paint everything . I think I will put a clear coat on the covers ,what do you guys think


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful, Dale.  When you say "covers" are you referring to the front cylinder covers, or the wrapper?  A clear coat would be nice on the cylinder covers.

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeson the cyl. covers and the valve cover . Just a thought .


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is some of the brake system


----------



## nel2lar (Dec 31, 2014)

looking really nice. a little bit of metal, pattern and some sand---beautiful.

Nelson


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some more parts to show , Things are coming along .


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 13, 2015)

Here are more of my parts ! I am almost up to date . But I am on my way to the sunshine state for awhile . Enjoy


----------



## mcostello (Feb 15, 2015)

You sure You would not rather be in the shop?


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 3, 2015)

Anything to have gotten out of that cold .Am home now and back to work on my train .


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 10, 2015)

Making more progress on my train .


----------



## bmac2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Dale
Ive been following along with your build from the beginning. I have always felt that the Locomotive builders are the solo violinists of the hobby engineering world. Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Bob It sure has been a challenge , great to see the results ! Thanks for the nice comment .


----------



## dalem9 (Jul 30, 2015)

Finely some me time


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well guys here it is really running on air


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well Im guess the video is not going to work


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is my water pump .


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 20, 2015)

Lots of beautiful work in the pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Steve


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 30, 2015)

:Here is the boiler pump ,not totally done but close .


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Nov 30, 2015)

That's beautiful,  Dale.  Is the body sand blasted? 

Todd


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes it is sandblasted .


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 20, 2015)

Would like to Wish you all a Merry Christmas And a very Happy New Year


----------



## justintime (Jan 17, 2016)

... WHERE  THERE IS a will THERE IS a way .


----------



## Rickl (Jan 17, 2016)

Magnificent work. Looking forward to seeing the finished loco. 

Rick


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well here is what I have done on my boiler  . Waiting on the 3/4 tube then ready to start putting it together


----------



## kvom (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice family shot there!  Thm:


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 6, 2016)

Some picturs of my boiler .


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2016)

Dale nice job.Work on the boiler yet?


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2016)

Oops the boiler pic just jumper up.


----------



## Rickl (Jun 10, 2016)

That's magnificent the work you've done. Congratulations. 

Rick
South Australia


----------



## Rickl (Jun 10, 2016)

Top stuff.

Rick
South Australia


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Guys finelly got some time to work on my K 27


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 5, 2016)

WOW, That's looking great.

Ron


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sometimes it is just embarrassing to log into this site, I long for the day when I have the skills, money and time to build something as nice as this machine.  Looking good and more so looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Rickl (Oct 5, 2016)

Really nice work.
Rìck
Seth Australia


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Guys


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 13, 2016)

Some more part made . Moving ahead slowly .


----------



## Ed (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice going Dale.You are my machinist idle.Ed


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Ed How is your project coming alone ?


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 4, 2016)

Some more parts done . Lots of work making these .


----------



## Ed (Dec 5, 2016)

Dale My traction engine is coming along fine tom thumb not so good. Nice work Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 11, 2016)

Some more work done .


----------



## terrywerm (Dec 18, 2016)

Beautiful work, Dale. Like someone else said, I wish I had the time to invest in projects like this.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is my stack ,this was a really hard for me to do .There is a lot of things that could go wrong .I ruined the top set by getting it to hot ,very easy to do on such small parts onto a big part .A lot of hand work to do also . I am not really happy with it but O well it is a train .right ?


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 21, 2017)

Some more work done .


----------



## Ed (Jan 22, 2017)

Dale every picture looks like a work of art. Very good work.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Ed  Hope you are doing well .


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 10, 2017)

Here are the ring on the boiler .


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 24, 2017)

After not working on my K27 sense Feb. I am finely getting some me time . I have rebuild my shop from 1/4 of my garage to 1/2 to make room for my new Tormach 1100 .Now all I have to do is learn to run it .


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 19, 2017)

Here is my pilot . Should I paint the whole thing or leave as it is .


----------



## Ed (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice job. Looks very good.


----------



## Ed (Dec 20, 2017)

Dale I've been wanting to see the engine in real life for a long time. Will soon let you know.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 23, 2017)

dalem9 said:


> Here is my pilot . Should I paint the whole thing or leave as it is .




I would imagine the prototype is painted thus would suggest paint.   You could try alternatives like the various firearms coatings or powder coats.  The idea being a very long and wear resistant life.   An engine built this nice deserves to be finished in a way that will last as long as the engine.  

By the way just checked in on this thread after a few months of not visiting.  All i can say is wow!    Seriously you have made considerable progress here and the parts look awesome.


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Here is the pilot after painting .


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Wizard I have tried powder coat even after sand blasting the coating does not want to stick to the brass . So I went back to paint . Thanks for the nice comment .


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is the front pilot and steps and opening bar . I am going to sand blast and paint .Just took these so you can see it better . Hope you all had a Very Merry Christmas !


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 29, 2017)

Again a beautiful pilot.   

One of the things id like to do before kicking the bucket is to build a steam locomotive.   Unfortunately my efforts are currently focused on issues with the house.


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 23, 2018)

Here are the frames and doors I made for the headlight on my K27. There will be a light in it so you can see the number board numbers . Hope you guys like them they were a lot of work making .


----------



## Ed (Feb 24, 2018)

The work of a master.


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 26, 2018)

It has been awhile since dropping in on this thread, it is great to see the master class work being done here!    

As for the lights are you making them out of LEDs?   It is pretty amazing what can be done with LEDs these days.


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks , Yes I am going to use LED .


----------



## rad45 (Mar 16, 2018)

Excellent workmanship in every Piece,
Two questions please
1 what scale or gauge is your Lokomotive?
2 how did you derive your frame parts? Are they laser or water cut? for example.
Russell in Austria


----------



## parryj (Mar 16, 2018)

dalem9 said:


> Hi here is a picture of the wheels I casted for my K 27 by Kozo . It was a lot of work ,I finely got them all done . A wonderful expeirence.by the way . Thanks Dale



Just stumbled across this. These look amazing! Dale, do you have anything telling how you cast these? Tried searching but couldn't find anything. 

Thanks,
John 
Wpg


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi rad45 it is 3/4 scale and the frame was cut on a bench top mill by hand .It is 3 piece that are bolted together. Parry I build a furnace and made a model of the wheel  and then casted them .They were the first casting I ever made . If you have other questions I will be glad to answer them .I did a lot of reading and them watched a lot on u tube .


----------



## rad45 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Dalem9 and group, Thanks for your so prompt reply, 
I've often thought that 1/2 and 3/4 scales were harder to work on than the larger. You certainly have a great finish and sizing in your parts,
Have done one 1" scale and some 1.1/2 locos.  Here is a photo of my last. The loco is an enlarged to 1.1/5 scale version of Kozo's Heisler. 
Bot obviously the boiler had to be done from scratch,


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice rad45 Thanks for  the nice comments . Here is Kozo 0-4-0 downsized to G Gauge .http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=15499


----------



## parryj (Mar 18, 2018)

dalem9 said:


> Hi rad45 it is 3/4 scale and the frame was cut on a bench top mill by hand .It is 3 piece that are bolted together. Parry I build a furnace and made a model of the wheel  and then casted them .They were the first casting I ever made . If you have other questions I will be glad to answer them .I did a lot of reading and them watched a lot on u tube .



Thanks Dale. I do have a million questions but will search out Utube as well before bothering you.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 22, 2018)

dalem9 said:


> Very nice rad45 Thanks for  the nice comments . Here is Kozo 0-4-0 downsized to G Gauge .http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=15499




That is one nice 0-4-0.   Id like to be able too do something similar once my shop is far enough along to start.  Well that and my skill levels are there.


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 23, 2018)

Kozo Book on the 0-4-0 Pennsylvania A3 Switcher is were I learn most of my shills .Kozo shows you how to do everything . It's a great book well worth the money .


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 25, 2018)

More picture of the head light and marker lights .Parts for the steam dome . I am going to try casting the other parts for the steam and sand domes when the weather get warmer . Cost way to much to buy the brass to make them . So far no luck in making the number boards .


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice work, did you have a drawing or dimensions for your headlight. I need to make one, but have only a couple photos and know they were 19 inch full scale. Any info you could share, would be appreciated.
Tom


----------



## dalem9 (May 7, 2018)

Hi Tom ,Sorry for the delay I've been busy at other things .The plans are being run in the Live Steam and Oudoor Railroad ..The side lights I designed them myself from pictures .I will find out what issue it is in for you.


----------



## pjpickard (May 8, 2018)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## dalem9 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Nice pictures


----------



## dalem9 (May 23, 2018)

The Head light is in the June /July issue 2017 .


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here are my castings for the steam dome and the sand dome .The wood is the patterns .A lot of brass to make these .Now if they all turn out OK I will be happy .If not back in the furance they go.


----------



## ALEX72AVILA (Oct 15, 2018)

Excellent  job !!


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 15, 2018)

ALEX72AVILA said:


> Excellent  job !!


Thank You !


----------



## mohavegun (Oct 16, 2018)

That is called OLD SCHOOL!  Nice to see that there are still a few old school machinists around! Great work and absolutely stellar product!


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## dalem9 (Oct 24, 2018)

Here is the steam dome , It is done !


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well they are both done .They have been alot of work .In the end both came out very well .I am happy with them. Leared alot about casting and alot about running my new mill with the Rapidturn lathe . Thanks for looking in Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hope this helps with sizing !


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 29, 2018)

I’ve said it before but wow, this is fantastic work.  

By the way how many of those size gages have you spent so far?[emoji12]


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks Wizard .Not as many as it my seam .The brass flat stock and some of the bar stock is the only things I have had to buy that are really costly ,with the new traffs it has gone why up. . By casting the larger brass things I have saved alot.I have a friend who is a plumber so I get all his old brass fixtures . I had to build my furance and aquire some tools .But I have done very well at keeping the matrial cost down .I get alot of metal at a scrape yard also.Thanks Dale


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 24, 2018)

I made some changes to these parts to be more like the real K27 .Just need to make some bolts  of the right desi


----------



## Dubi (Nov 25, 2018)

dalem9 said:


> Hi here is a picture of the wheels I casted for my K 27 by Kozo . It was a lot of work ,I finely got them all done . A wonderful expeirence.by the way . Thanks Dale
> 
> View attachment 67537


Nice work Dale, well done.


----------



## Cymro77 (Jan 2, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well I have learned to use Fusion 360 .Here are a few of the parts I have made .This is just 2D Now the next thing will be 3D .Also here are some pic. of the ash pan.


----------



## Ed (Jan 28, 2019)

dalem9 said:


> Well I have learned to use Fusion 360 .Here are a few of the parts I have made .This is just 2D Now the next thing will be 3D .Also here are some pic. of the ash pan.


Nice going Dale on learning Fusion.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Ed . We need to get together. Have lots to show you. Like to see your projects too.


----------



## Ed (Jan 28, 2019)

It's getting hard to leave my Wife.I want to get together also. I'm working on the poly wag. It's under finished projects poly wog.


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is some pictures of what I have done on the cab.The top has not been cut to size. Sure is nice to finely know how to use my CNC!


----------



## dalem9 (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is some more of the work that I have got done .Would much work on the bigger peices.


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 6, 2019)

Here are my fire doors , Boy what a job to get them working right !


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, I fired my loco... Good and bad, everything worked good. The cyl. leaked a lot though, through the solder joints, I think I will put a sleave in the passages from the valves to the cyl. All in all not to bad.More work for this winter!


----------



## pjpickard (Nov 21, 2019)

Dale, did you ever do a step by step on the wheel castings?


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 2, 2019)

No, I have not. But I am willing to help you any way I can. Thanks


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 15, 2020)

Well, I have finely got some time to work in the shop. The leaks in the cyl. are not as bad as I thought. Here are some pictures of my PSI gauge. Making the bourdon tube was a real chore. The glass is a watch crystal.CH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Ed (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice job Dale. I'm still here playing a little in the shop. keep up the good work of a master machinist.


----------



## mohavegun (Feb 16, 2020)

I take the photos as a functional pressure gage, what kind of a movement did you put in it?  That would be a neat concept to share!


----------



## delalio (Feb 16, 2020)

This is an impressive build and you should be very proud!!

Keep the pics coming...


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 16, 2020)

mohavegun said:


> I take the photos as a functional pressure gage, what kind of a movement did you put in it?  That would be a neat concept to share!


I made everything but the glass from bar and flat stock. Thanks


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is a look at the inside of my gauges. They all need the needles adjusted.


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi All, sorry for the long absents it's been a rough year. The worse is I had a stroke, but I am overcoming it. Here is a picture of some of the things I have worked on. I have had to learn a lot of things all over again. Hopefully, this year will be better.


----------



## dnalot (Feb 24, 2021)

dalem9 said:


> it's been a rough year



Yes it has. Good to see you back in action. 

Mark T


----------



## terryzilla (Feb 24, 2021)

dalem9 said:


> Hi All, sorry for the long absents it's been a rough year. The worse is I had a stroke, but I am overcoming it. Here is a picture of some of the things I have worked on. I have had to learn a lot of things all over again. Hopefully, this year will be better.



Glad you are better.  Strokes are nasty.  Had one in 07 and had I had to relearn much.


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, I have had a couple of days to work on my Loco. Things have been slow for me. But I have overcome my stroke fairly well. I still have a lot to relearn but it is coming along pretty well. Here are a few pictures of the trucks for the tender. The truck frames were a fun project to do. I milled a lip on the backside of the gigs so that they would sit on the top edge of the vise. to many part to try to hold all at one time, so that made it a lot easier to work with.


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 9, 2021)

Here is my jig and how I held it on the vise.


----------



## rlo1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Following.  I have the K27 drivers and steam chests.  I also have all the drawings.  I want to start it in a couple years.  It is a big project.  Nice work!


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 26, 2022)

I have a little more done on my K27 truck


----------

